# Black Ops Brothers: Howe & Howe Tech



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Howe & Howe Tech is back with a new name. Change you season passes to "Black Ops Brothers: Howe & Howe Tech".


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I missed the first episode this season because of this. I hate when they make pointless name changes to a show.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I missed the first episode this season because of this. I hate when they make pointless name changes to a show.


You didn't miss anything yet. The new season starts January 5th.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

generaltso said:


> You didn't miss anything yet. The new season starts January 5th.


Not quite true. I can't remember the exact date, but I've watched two episodes of the new show already. I think it restarted back in mid-December.

I agree that I hate when show names are pointlessly changed like this.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> Not quite true. I can't remember the exact date, but I've watched two episodes of the new show already. I think it restarted back in mid-December.


Hmm. The Discovery web site says new episodes are premiering January 5th. But maybe they just mean that it's moving to Wednesdays starting the 5th.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

generaltso said:


> Hmm. The Discovery web site says new episodes are premiering January 5th. But maybe they just mean that it's moving to Wednesdays starting the 5th.


That's a very ambiguously worded statement. I guess it's true that new episodes are premiering 1/5, but that doesn't say that new episodes haven't premiered earlier.

Prior to this it was on Monday nights.

What I thought was interesting was that the first one I caught was something like episode 205 which led me to believe I had missed some, but it was clearly the first episode of the new season because they introduced all the new employees and the narration tried to bridge the gap to last season.


----------

